# Collaborative Zoysia Bible



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello everyone, 
A few weeks back, I set out to create a zoysia Bible that would be a reference for TLF, as is the Bermuda Bible. I am NOT a zoysia expert, in fact quite the opposite. I got feedback from people saying they would love to have something like this but my google doc approach was a complete FAIL. Maybe this will be easier: I am going to post the doc here. I want you to pretend this is me giving advice on TLF and tell me what YOU think is right/wrong. I am hoping that people are more used to commenting on a thread instead of going out of their way to edit a google doc.
Also, give me feedback on the format. I am partial to the bullet/outline style because I don't like to read paragraphs but if I'm the only one, I will change it.
I will take all of this info and edit the document accordingly. TLF UNITE!

"+++" = an area that definitely requires expert opinions but don't limit yourselves to these areas.

I have gathered a couple of quotes from Greendoc from other threads and pasted them in. I hope this is ok... 

The Zoysia Bible

PREFACE

This guide is a compilation of thoughts from experienced zoysia grass caretakers, The University of Arkansas Zoysiagrass Lawn Care Calendar, and the NC State Zoysiagrass Lawn Maintenance Calendar. The Bermuda Grass Calendar (link) was used as a template for this work.

BASICS

**insert chart from University of Arkansas Zoysia Calendar here**

Chart from: https://www.uaex.edu/publications/pdf/FSA-6122.pdf
+++Notes from contributors about differences in opinion from the above chart:+++

MOWING:
Best mowing height
dethatching/verticutting/aeration how to best

FERTILIZING:
Do not exceed 2 lbs of nitrogen per 1,000 sq ft per year

WATERING:
1-11/4 inches of water per week during growing season

WEED CONTROL:
+++Favorite preemergents+++
+++Favorite herbicides+++

MAINTENANCE CALENDAR

SPRING (MAR-MAY)

MOWING: 
Start at first green up. 
Greendoc: "Emerald, which is a matrella/tenufolia hybrid handles being taken down to dirt. The newer matrella hybrids are sensitive to scalping. Especially Zeon."

FERTILIZING:
Soil testing
1/2lb N per 1,000 sq ft 
3-1-2 or 4-1-2 ratio

WATERING:
1-11/4 inches of water per week
+++Water infrequently but heavy - or a little each day???+++

WEED CONTROL:
Preemergent late Feb to mid March. +++Favorite preemergents???+++
Treat weeds as necessary by type. +++Favorite herbicides to use in Zoysia???+++

SUMMER (JUN-AUG)

MOWING:
Frequency for reel mowing short vs frequency for keeping taller

FERTILIZING:
0.5 to 0.75 lbs of N per 1,000 sq ft once in late June/ early July, and again in mid august - do not exceed 2 lbs of nitrogen per 1,000sq ft per year

WATERING:
1-11/4 inches of water per week

WEED CONTROL:
+++Selective herbicides damaging to zoysia during active growing???+++

PEST CONTROL: 
August is the best time to control grubs because they are small and feeding near the soil surface.

FALL (SEP-NOV)

MOWING:
+++Leave taller for winter? Or keep it short?+++
FERTILIZING:
No Nitrogen at this time. Instead, apply 1 lb of potassium per 1,000sq ft
Use something like a 0-0-50 or 0-0-22

WATERING:
Only water after dormancy if soil is extremely dry.

WEED CONTROL:
Winter weed preemergent in nov or december

WINTER (DEC-FEB)

MOWING:

FERTILIZING:

WATERING:

WEED CONTROL:
Do not use Glyphosate - unlike bermudagrass, zoysia does not go completely dormant
Preemergent for summer weeds and crabgrass in Feb-March

ADVANCED PRACTICES

REEL MOWERS:

COMMON PESTS:
Large patch - circular brown patches up to several feet in diameter - fungicide control is difficult. Avoid over watering, improve drainage, and reduce nitrogen if present.

PLANT GROWTH RETULATORS (PGR):

VERTICUTTING/DETHATCHING/AERATION:

Greendoc: "Aerate with the objective of removing 30% of existing material. That means multiple passes and discarding cores. Sand. Fertilize with an analysis that closely meets your soil conditions as found by soil testing."

Use a verticutter to dethatch

TOPDRESSING:

WETTING AGENTS/SOIL CONDITIONERS:

Pearls:

- Zoysia of any variety does not thrive in shade.
-Tall zoysia that is not in a full time dry and sunny climate is very susceptible to disease.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

NC State recommends spraying for Japanese beetle grubs when the adults are actively flying, because that insures that you hit the small grub size window.

I'll see if I can find that info on their site when i get back to the office tomorrow.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Great info thanks !


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Lets see if I can revive this post. I have Zeon Zoysia that is butted up next to tifway 419. Im pushing the 419 with N to promote growth and fill in. In your write up above you say do not exceed 2 lbs/M while I exceed that in 3 months. Of course, I can not pass over the bulk of the zeon but where the edges meet I will be above the 2lbs/M per year. Is there a negative consequence to exceeding that amount, like damaging the turf, or does it just cause more top growth then most desire from zoysia?


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

I am finding that with growth regulator, I can up my nitrogen and get better looking turf that is more dollar spot resistant without out of control growth. Also, if clippings are removed during cutting, which is strongly recommended with zoysia, that is going to up the nitrogen requirement by 30 to 40 percent -- less if growth regulator is used.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

This is great!!! Since I found out I didn't have Bermuda, but actually Zoysia, I couldn't find much info on it! 
This is will be great!


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

@lambert Good deal, I'm using the tank mix of t-nex and pac low for the bermuda now applying every 300 GDD. I also bag my clippings to prevent tatch at least until my electra and verticutter arrive. I may test not bagging but verticutting twice a season once the newly laid zoysia turf is more established. Thanks


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If you mow low enough and manage your N, Verticutting becomes not needed.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Love this. Just finished sodding the rest of my front yard with Zeon.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@Greendoc what would you consider a good reel height for zeon? I learned the hard way that zeon does not like to be scalped to the dirt. Wish I would have seen this thread prior.

Great idea @OD on Grass


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Keep it between 0.5-0.7. Watch your water and fertilizer unless you have it on PGR


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Perfect. Thank you Doc. When you say watch the water do you mean not too much or make sure it gets plenty? I currently have a fungus battle but I water it when it says it needs water. And by watch the fert I assume you mean at those heights don't feed it too much or I'll be cutting often?


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@Greendoc sorry last question if you don't mind. Do you recommend bagging or not bagging zeon? I don't mind bagging and currently bag, but not sure if I need to be.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> If you mow low enough and manage your N, Verticutting becomes not needed.


This right here. I've been a member and have read enough of @Greendoc posts to know thatch is a problem with Zoysia. If you mow low you should never have a problem and keeping N to a minimum is also key to keeping Zoysia at bay. I'm only in my second year of Zoysia with Empire and Geo. Last year I didn't know any better and pushed N and it grew like crazy and was hard to cut the Empire. Last year I didn't have a reel mower and it bogged down my cub cadet xt1 lawn tractor which was an eye opener. I'm almost scared to put down fert this year because if you don't stay on top of it and mow every 2 or 3 days it's a chore. Rain can put you off for longer than you want and you will feel it.

This year I tried some xsoil and will continue with RGS and Humic12 along with Iron for color. I did start with a cheap 10-10-10 and followed up with 10-10-10 after the sod was layed. Besides that I put down my remaining CarbonX and I saw results with that. I would like to lay down one more fert app before the season is over and that's still up in the air.

Empire is slow to recover and didn't do well with shade tolerance. This year I layed down 18 pallets of Geo and so far I love it. I'm a Bermuda fan and know I have a lot of shade and Geo reminds me of Bermuda. I knew I would be pushing any grass type in some areas and Geo has been amazing. I get people stopping and asking me about my lawn every time I'm out there. When I'm mowing I do get a bit of relief when I go from Geo to Empire as the Empire is much easier to mow as the Geo is so thick with a much finer blade.

A Zoysia bible would be great, but I don't know if it would be the same as the Bermuda bible as different cultivars vary widely? I haven't read the Bermuda bible as, well, I have Zoysia, but it seems pretty simple. Keep N under 2# per growing season and mow low to keep thatch at bay.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

GoDawgs said:


> @Greendoc sorry last question if you don't mind. Do you recommend bagging or not bagging zeon? I don't mind bagging and currently bag, but not sure if I need to be.


I bag 99% of the time to prevent thatch build up. If I have put down fert or any kind of granular and i don't feel it has broken down with enough water or rain I will not bag. For example I just put down xsoil, I watered it in and it has rained lightly the last two days. It did not break down as I could still see granular particles so I didn't bag and saw a lot of it coming out of the reel as I was mowing. If you mow every day then I wouldn't bag. If you mow 2 to 3 days a week, I would bag.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Ok good to know. I think I'll continue to bag unless I'm seeing an obvious reason not to such as fertilizer or something still not broken down. Thank you.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

GoDawgs said:


> Perfect. Thank you Doc. When you say watch the water do you mean not too much or make sure it gets plenty? I currently have a fungus battle but I water it when it says it needs water. And by watch the fert I assume you mean at those heights don't feed it too much or I'll be cutting often?


I keep Zoysia on the verge of drought in most cases. If I am not, there is a heavy PGR program to go with that water.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you for the info Doc.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

What is the general consensus on the signs of Zoysia (Empire in my case) showing displeasure with shade? I have noticed some shadier areas seem to be starting to get thinner in density of growth and the grass seems to more easily lay on its side vs. standing up.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Also, what are the general thoughts on how often a gentle lawn raking/debris removal device (such as the common SunJoe electric using the spring tine cartridge) can be used? I understand that Zoysia is prone to thatch, but also that Ive heard some folks note that these more gentle machines can be used even weekly to continuously remove dead material without really damaging the lawn. I do always bag clippings with the Allett which should help slow down the debris buildup.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> GoDawgs said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect. Thank you Doc. When you say watch the water do you mean not too much or make sure it gets plenty? I currently have a fungus battle but I water it when it says it needs water. And by watch the fert I assume you mean at those heights don't feed it too much or I'll be cutting often?
> ...


@Greendoc .......On sandy soil, it appears OK to heavily water Empire? My sod is only ~3 months old and I have literally blasted it with supplements and water. I believe I have been giving it many times the usual 1" per week recommendation Ive seen here (as I really wanted it to get settled in esp after it was likely shocked after coming from the sod farm). That water, along with the supplements, seems to have allowed the lawn to settle in quickly, but holy smokes does it grow fast! I am mowing at between 3 and 4 on the Allett HOC setting (which I think is maybe a tad more than an inch) and I need to mow it daily (which isnt really a problem as my yard is small).


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Lastly, what is the general guideline for HOC versus amount of sunlight with Zoysia? Are more shady areas beneficial to have a higher HOC versus full sun?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@TampaBayFL whether you enjoy mowing or not, you need to be applying trinexapac-ethyl in the shade, AND create less foot traffic in the shady areas too.

I had a Greenworks dethatcher previously that I used as part of my Spring scalp. I also used it in the Summer once. It stresses the lawn pretty heavily when growing. There is ZERO chance that someone is using it weekly and not damaging the grass. I would also caution that the Spring tines can and will break, and those broken tines will chip reels and bedknifes. I would stick to a dethatcher with fixed or flail blades. Otherwise, you better have a lawn rolling magnet available for use too.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you for the thoughtful reply @Spammage .What is your opinion of the groundskeeper 2 type of rake when used instead of, or in addition to some thing like the sunjoe dehatcher?

And, since I am a newbie, I will have to search for that chemical you mentioned above


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

I see that chemical is a plant growth regulator. Are you saying that it is important to apply this particularly to shady areas, or just to this type of grass in general?


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Here is an area that seems like it is thinning out a little bit since it doesn't get quite as much sun?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TampaBayFL said:


> Thank you for the thoughtful reply @Spammage .What is your opinion of the groundskeeper 2 type of rake when used instead of, or in addition to some thing like the sunjoe dehatcher?
> 
> And, since I am a newbie, I will have to search for that chemical you mentioned above


I've never used a groundskeeper 2 rake, though it looks like a really nice product. Zoysia is a heavy thatch producer, but you shouldn't have to dethatch/verticut more than once during the growing season. If you do, then you should re-evaluate the inputs you are putting on the lawn. Overfeeding the shady areas can be very detrimental as well.

Trinexapac-ethyl is the growth regulator (PGR) that many here are using. There are numerous benefits including not having to cut as frequently. T-NEX is probably the most commonly used brand, just due to price.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Here's a close-up on an area that gets full sun.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Spammage said:


> TampaBayFL said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the thoughtful reply @Spammage .What is your opinion of the groundskeeper 2 type of rake when used instead of, or in addition to some thing like the sunjoe dehatcher?
> ...


I've been doing some reading today and watching some YouTube videos on PGR, you have me convinced about the T-NEX. I'm going to order some immediately. The differences in lateral density and increase in color seem very significant, along with the obvious reduction in vertical growth.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

TampaBayFL said:


> Here is an area that seems like it is thinning out a little bit since it doesn't get quite as much sun?


I would treating with fungicide and cutting back the water in that area. It looks too wet. Prob drowning the roots.

My empire that's in partial shade does great.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> TampaBayFL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an area that seems like it is thinning out a little bit since it doesn't get quite as much sun?
> ...


thank you for the reply @UFG8RMIKE ......My completely uneducated guess yesterday was similar so I applied some granular fungicide and have not run the irrigation for a few days there.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

@UFG8RMIKE ...... from your profile it looks like you are very close to me, and we have almost the exact same amount of grass of the same type✔


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

I have a pretty new Zenith lawn and I've seen the recommendations for 3-1-2 or 4-1-2. Where on Earth do I find such a thing? Nothing even seems close. (Lots of fertilizers with a big fat 0 in the middle though.)

You'd think such a commonly recommended combination would be easier to find.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

sirwired said:


> I have a pretty new Zenith lawn and I've seen the recommendations for 3-1-2 or 4-1-2. Where on Earth do I find such a thing? Nothing even seems close. (Lots of fertilizers with a big fat 0 in the middle though.)
> 
> You'd think such a commonly recommended combination would be easier to find.


You should be able to find something like a 16-4-8 (4-1-2) pretty easily.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

sirwired said:


> I have a pretty new Zenith lawn and I've seen the recommendations for 3-1-2 or 4-1-2. Where on Earth do I find such a thing? Nothing even seems close. (Lots of fertilizers with a big fat 0 in the middle though.)
> 
> You'd think such a commonly recommended combination would be easier to find.


It's just the ratio... you will have to find something local like the link below which is 15-5-10 (3-1-2). 
Sta-Green Texas Turf


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

lambert said:


> You should be able to find something like a 16-4-8 (4-1-2) pretty easily.


You'd think so, but HD, Lowes, W-M, Ace, nope... nothing. Can you tell me some typical brands that make this?



Redtwin said:


> It's just the ratio... you will have to find something local like the link below which is 15-5-10 (3-1-2).
> Sta-Green Texas Turf


Yes, I know it's the ratio. I just can't actually find any anywhere close. (That Sta-Green isn't available here in NC.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

sirwired said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to find something like a 16-4-8 (4-1-2) pretty easily.
> ...


I just did a quick search and found these:

https://www.domyown.com/turf-fertilizer-1648-with-fe-40-ns54-sgn135-50-lb-p-21458.html

https://www.homedepot.com/p/LESCO-50-lbs-16-4-8-Polyplus-Fertilizer-with-Iron-80225/206704454

If you a Site One, Ewing, or some other garden center or landscape supply you should be able to find something.

If you haven't done a soil test, just put out 10-10-10.


----------



## LandR (Jun 2, 2020)

Eager to hear the pre-emergent recommendations.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

I have been using fertilizer from a company called Earthworks this year.

http://www.earthworksturf.com/

I have been pleased with it this year.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

LandR said:


> Eager to hear the pre-emergent recommendations.


Specticle Flo is the best for big nasties and POA .. everything else is a compromise

Having a healthy thick matrella zoysia, is probably just as important to keeping weed pressure really loe


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Sedge, Tenacity, Dimiss, Quinclorac.........What's everyone finding to be the best for blanket spray zoysia for crabgrass and nutsedge that slipped through pre-emergent applications? Is there a good combo?


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

sirwired said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to find something like a 16-4-8 (4-1-2) pretty easily.
> ...


Here is another great choice. https://thelawncarenut.com/products/balx-diy


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

PGunn said:


> Sedge, Tenacity, Dimiss, Quinclorac.........What's everyone finding to be the best for blanket spray zoysia for crabgrass and nutsedge that slipped through pre-emergent applications? Is there a good combo?


I've had good success with Celsius + Sedgehammer.


----------



## LandR (Jun 2, 2020)

@jayhawk Much appreciated. I have a spot that was scalped followed by a 4 week heat spell drought and got some crabgrass. Another spot is a bit shady and I keep battling chickweed and crabgrass.

Really appreciate your recommendation

Thanks
Sam


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

OD on Grass said:


> Hello everyone,
> A few weeks back, I set out to create a zoysia Bible that would be a reference for TLF, as is the Bermuda Bible. I am NOT a zoysia expert, in fact quite the opposite. I got feedback from people saying they would love to have something like this but my google doc approach was a complete FAIL. Maybe this will be easier: I am going to post the doc here. I want you to pretend this is me giving advice on TLF and tell me what YOU think is right/wrong. I am hoping that people are more used to commenting on a thread instead of going out of their way to edit a google doc.
> Also, give me feedback on the format. I am partial to the bullet/outline style because I don't like to read paragraphs but if I'm the only one, I will change it.
> I will take all of this info and edit the document accordingly. TLF UNITE!
> ...


I found this on Google about Zoysia that I follow and reference for my Emerald Zoysia for the last 2 growing seasons. Hope it can help others on here that have Zoysia lawns.
https://bookstore.ksre.ksu.edu/pubs/mf683.pdf


----------

